# Water Drops - C&C



## ryanwaff (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi all, 

So over the past few days its been blisteringly hot outside, so I decided to stay inside, in the cool, and do some water drop photography.
C&C is always welcome

1.

This was taken on a different shoot to the other two. 
2.

This shot and the next one were taken with two speedlights as opposed to the first one, which was only with one.
3.
 - While this one doesnt have the 'crown' splash, its quirky and I quite like it  

Any suggestions on how I can improve these?


----------



## Nervine (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice. I really like the contrast between the white and colors of the drops. How do you have this set up? Any pictures of that?


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the last one the best. The little drops change it up from the normal shots you see. Keep playing!! Fun stuff.


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 5, 2013)

very nice shots


----------



## gimmeAlighter (Feb 5, 2013)

Love all of them.  Really really like water photography in general.  Good job, from my untrained eye. I'd love them on my wall.


----------



## KrisztinaK (Feb 5, 2013)

I prefer the last two shots.  They are all terrific.  



> I'd love them on my wall


I agree.


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Feb 8, 2013)

nice photos  did you use Photoshop? I like creative photos like these. 

__________________
Photography Names


----------



## ryanwaff (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone! I shall post the setup of these shots later today, and I can also do a quick tutorial on what I did in photoshop if you'd like.


----------



## Benco (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool, really like this fiddly stuff.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 15, 2013)

This is a nice set!


----------



## Nervine (Feb 16, 2013)

ryanwaff said:


> Thanks very much everyone! I shall post the setup of these shots later today, and I can also do a quick tutorial on what I did in photoshop if you'd like.



Looking forward to seeing your set up 

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

